# fault 01516, no front left lighting (headlight and fog light



## Matt83200 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hello I am turning to you because I have a problem that I cannot resolve, it's a Audi TT 3.2 V6 de 2007 .
The left front headlight no longer comes on (no longer supplied), the same front left front fog lamp, and brake lights no longer come on either. Passage to the suitcase: permanent 01516 fault indicating terminal 30 left open. I have too low a voltage terminal 30 left (5v instead of 12.25) I attach the photos of the diag If anyone has a solution, I would like to point out that this problem happened following a disconnection of a terminal on the comfort unit in the right rear fender (the unit produces a click click engine off I wanted to know where that was coming) After reconnection always the same of course. a member of the "red23" forum had the same problem it seems to me. Anyone have a solution? I don't know where to look anymore, thanks in advance!


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Have you checked fuse 3, Fuse panel C (at the end of your dash)?


----------



## Matt83200 (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes he is good !


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For future reference, when you have a fault code, you can Google it by entering "Ross Tech xxxxx" where xxxxx is the fault code. This will take you to the Ross Tech website (see image below) which will provide you with some possible symptoms, causes and solutions -

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01516

As *FNChaos* suggested, the fuse would be the first place to look. You might want to remove the headlight assembly and check that the plug is fully connected and there's no corrosion or damage.

If you need a wiring diagram, you can find them in our selection of Workshop Manuals -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829


----------



## Matt83200 (Mar 15, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> For future reference, when you have a fault code, you can Google it by entering "Ross Tech xxxxx" where xxxxx is the fault code. This will take you to the Ross Tech website (see image below) which will provide you with some possible symptoms, causes and solutions -
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01516
> 
> ...


Hello and thank you for your response , no problem with the socket or the headlight itself (I tested on the right one). the ross tech site advises to go and check the j519 on-board network box and check the status of the 30g relay, but where is it? I also checked all the fuses, nothing to report. Thanks for your help (sorry for my light english i'm french)


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

J519 is listed as "Vehicle Electrical System Control Module" in Workshop Manual -

Vous devez le trouver sous le tableau de bord, près de l'arbre du volant. Veillez à lire les manuels d'atelier dont le lien figure dans le message précédent.* 

*Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - A005TT20021*

*Deepl translate (https://www.deepl.com/translator)


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

One of the first rules of troubleshooting is, if something doesn't work after you've messed with it, assume you are likely the cause. Coincidences are possible but not probable.

Since the problem occurred after working on the right rear comfort module, I'd go back and check your work in that area. Reseat all of the connections and inspect the various wiring harnesses to make sure a wire didn't get nicked / cut by a trim panel, etc.

Reviewing Red23's problem, he discovered Fuse 7 on carrier F (next to the module you were working on) was missing. Fuse 7 supplies power to *J519* and power comes from *terminal 30*... sounds like a good place to investigate.
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Matt83200 (Mar 15, 2021)

thank you for your answers, I looked at everything I can not find the problem .. the onboard network computer j519 has burnt out maybe? I left the car with an auto electrician, we'll see .. case to follow


----------

